# Droping



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont know, the mavz are getting an F this off season by not getting any free agent. Hell, I dont know, they wont even sign Bell back and he stepped up this year. Im surprised that they let Adrian go.

They cant get brad miller they have like a 20% chance of getting him. Who they have to sign? hes the last big man that they got to need to sign. I wouldnt want to let NVE (leadership) or Nash (perfect point guard) to let go. 

Im guessing the mavericks will drop 4-5 because T-Wolves are even making good deals this off season. What do you think Dallas fans? OH yeah Drag, if you think i have no confidence in my team no more, i do... :yes: :laugh: i want to see what you got to say about this man.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i think that either minny or LA will faulter with chemistry problems and you will be lookin at a 3-4 seed

situation 1

1. lakers
2. spurs
3. twolves
4. mavs
5. kings
6. suns
7. rockets
8. blazers

or situation 2

1. spurs
2. twolves
3. mavs
4. lakers
5. kings
6. suns
7. rockets
8. blazers

or if the twolves falter

1. LA
2. SA
3. Mavs
4. Kings
5. Minny
6. Suns
7. Rockets
8. Blazers


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

nah man, that aint very believable because everyone knows sacramento has the deepest roster. they have the best starters and the best bench in the nba and so sacramento has to go ahead of dallas. 

Big D is now going down until they sign someone good!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> nah man, that aint very believable because everyone knows sacramento has the deepest roster. they have the best starters and the best bench in the nba and so sacramento has to go ahead of dallas.
> 
> Big D is now going down until they sign someone good!


The order is:

Lakers
San Antonio
Sacramento/Dallas
Minnesota
...

And despite your claims of Sacramento begin so great I feel that
the Mavs are as good. Minnesota has not done squat yet so you
will have to excuse me for not crowning them one of the elite
in the West.

Just because the Mavs have not signed anyone does not mean
that they have been sitting on thier hands. I don't want them to
make a bad deal just to say that they have done something. This
team is damn good and Dirk is still improving. Raef can only get
better. I love thier draft choice in Howard to come in and 
contribute along with Marquis Daniels. If Dallas gets a
reasonable offer for someone then they will take it but until that
time they should do exactly what they are doing. Leaving a great
team intact.

It was disappointing to lose Mourning but I would not give up
any of the big 4 for someone like Brad Miller. It would have to
come with alot more than just him.

We will see where the Mavs come in next year but I would not
be suprised to see them with a record as good as anyone else
in the West.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

im not sure about san antonio, they have a young starting point guard who is very streaky, they dont have a backup pg yet,i dont know about them


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Well well well , where do I start? 

1st and foremost alot of smoke and mirrors are being thrown up through out the league.

Lets start with the NBA Champs. They lose Robinson and gain Nestorovich? With a fully loaded team they still stuggled to beat us without Dirk and it was more of a meltdown on our part then an superior squad running us over. IMO we are still better then the Spurs.

Next the paper Champs Sacremento Kings. Knocked us out in the 2nd round 2 years ago and because they won in 5 games they thought they were so much better then the Mavs. If anyone watched that series then all the games were decided in the last 90 seconds of each game. Last year they lost Webber but he forwent surgery because evryone and theyre mama thought they where still overall better then the Mavs. I agree. They are over all better then us...But since you can only put 5 people on the court at a time we win this battle. The Mavs can put a better 5 out then the Kings. Just because Webber went out doesnt mean they would have walked over us. Payback is a mothersucker. Ill call them even with us.

Next. The New Portland TB's a.k.a. The L.A. Lakers. WoW  talk about smoke and mirrors at its finest. While its true if the Mavs could get Malone and Payton for 7 mil I would be like "Hell Yeah!!" lets look at this realistically. Malone has been an avg. PF for at least three years. Does everyone remember the birth of the Mavs when they staved off 3 elimination games to come back and win the series 3-2. What team was that against again? Oh yeah, Karl Malone and the Utah Jazz. G.P. is still avery good gaurd but hes a garbage shooter not a sharp shooter. In the triangle his offense will be useless for the most part. And realistically hes to old to chase Nash and NVE will leave him chocking on smoke too. He hasnt been the Glove in 2 years. You can throw out all the History about the Lakers over the Mavs over the last decade all you want. Fact is we where in the WCF whlie they were planning trips to Colorado.

Minnesota. They added "defense and rebounding" Big whoop. What team had the overall best D in the league last year? Detroit right? Werent we up by 50 and 30 the 2 times we played them? We dont Play D. We dont rebound. Its no big secret. But yet we still rack up w's. 

so my order goes like this:

Sac
Dal
Spurs
Minn
LA



BUT...whose injured until Xmas? Cwebb.

Dal
Spurs
Sac
Minn
LA


Random Thoughts?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Well well well , where do I start?
> 
> 1st and foremost alot of smoke and mirrors are being thrown up through out the league.
> ...


I think you are crazy that the Lakers are looking at the 5th seed instead of the first in the west.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> i think that either minny or LA will faulter with chemistry problems and you will be lookin at a 3-4 seed
> 
> situation 1
> ...



I don't know what your scenarios are based on, but the *KINGS ARE BETTER THAN MAVS.*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Why do they get an F in the offseason. Getting better doesnt always mean adding players. Continuity means just as much as signing a Free Agent. There was not this kind of movement back in the day. Teams stayed together longer the Mavs are getting better just staying put and getting healthy


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you are crazy that the Lakers are looking at the 5th seed instead of the first in the west.


Easy to hop on that band wagon aint it? The Lakers are still not that good after Kobe Shaq and Payton. And if Kobe does some time...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Why do they get an F in the offseason. Getting better doesnt always mean adding players. Continuity means just as much as signing a Free Agent. There was not this kind of movement back in the day. Teams stayed together longer the Mavs are getting better just staying put and getting healthy


Getting better means adding players if the other teams that are in your conference are getting even better as well. The Lakers, Timberwolves, Spurs, and Kings are better through trades and signings. The Rockets are better because Yao is nolonger a rookie and will play more and more. The Warriors are getting better because they are not as young anymore and are finally ready to win. The Clippers... hmm.. never mind... the Clippers just suck..LOL :rofl:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Easy to hop on that band wagon aint it? The Lakers are still not that good after Kobe Shaq and Payton. And if Kobe does some time...


I'm not jumping on no bandwagon buddy. They were my pick to win the Championship last year even when they stunk back in December.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Getting better means adding players if the other teams that are in your conference are getting even better as well. The Lakers, Timberwolves, Spurs, and Kings are better through trades and signings. The Rockets are better because Yao is nolonger a rookie and will play more and more. The Warriors are getting better because they are not as young anymore and are finally ready to win. The Clippers... hmm.. never mind... the Clippers just suck..LOL :rofl:


That is the most untrue statement I have ever heard. The Lakers one because the team stayed together. The Spurs have virtually the same team they have had. What big FA signing has the Kings, Spurs done. With the Rockets you are saying the same thing I did. You think the Mavs didnt get better but The Rockets did because Yao Ming is a year older? You are saying what I'm already saying about the Mavs when you talk about the Warriors. So now I am really confused about your post


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Getting better means adding players if the other teams that are in your conference are getting even better as well. The Lakers, Timberwolves, Spurs, and Kings are better through trades and signings. The Rockets are better because Yao is nolonger a rookie and will play more and more. The Warriors are getting better because they are not as young anymore and are finally ready to win. The Clippers... hmm.. never mind... the Clippers just suck..LOL :rofl:



If the Warriors are ready to win because theyre young how come the Mavs cant win because theyre experienced and have chemistry? And as stated before, just cause you make a whole bunch of trades doesnt mean you got better. You just look different.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not jumping on no bandwagon buddy. They were my pick to win the Championship last year even when they stunk back in December.



I didnt mean you specifically. Im talking about all these minimal knowledge fans that think Minn and the Lake show are the only 2 teams in the league all of a sudden. Or that a team that had the best record in the league is all of a sudden the 6th seed in the west but have 4 of thr most potent players that compliment each others games, No adjustmensts needed.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

word beez. i'm looking at it as though cuban and nellie wanna hold off on making a big time move until the trading deadline so they can have a chance to evaluate their team and everybody elses team to see where they stand instead of just making mad moves with their heads cut off cause other teams are doing it. I say stay put and try to add someone like elden campbell to the roster for half of the exception or something


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> word beez. i'm looking at it as though cuban and nellie wanna hold off on making a big time move until the trading deadline so they can have a chance to evaluate their team and everybody elses team to see where they stand instead of just making mad moves with their heads cut off cause other teams are doing it. I say stay put and try to add someone like elden campbell to the roster for half of the exception or something



Thats not a bad idea to add Elden Campbell


----------



## Triskill (Jul 18, 2003)

W did draft great. Resign Raja Bell.Resign Williams. Resign Griffin


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Triskill</b>!
> W did draft great. Resign Raja Bell.Resign Williams. Resign Griffin


Naw, let Walt go.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not a bad idea to add Elden Campbell



well it WAS A GOOD IDEA. he just signed wit the pistons


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Cambell is just another player living off his name.


----------

